# Time and Meetings (dates) - Zeit und Vereinbarungen - Impuntualidad



## luis masci

En Argentina la impuntualidad es un tema asumido. Al punto que es muy normal que se fije un horario para un evento cualquiera, haciendo de antemano el cálculo que en realidad empezará una o dos horas después de lo que estaba previsto. Por ejemplo supongamos una fiesta o reunión. Se suele decir: anunciemos que será a las 9 PM para estar empezando a las 10:30 u 11 PM.
He  escuchado de la puntualidad alemana, pero no se si es realmente así o es un mito. ¿Cómo es este asunto de la puntualidad en otros lugares del mundo? ¿Tendré que pensar que es un fenómeno exclusivamente argentino?
 
P.D. debería traducirla al inglés, pero me embarullaría con las palabras 'puntualidad/impuntualidad'


----------



## Vanda

> ¿Cómo es este asunto de la puntualidad en otros lugares del mundo? ¿Tendré que pensar que es un fenómeno exclusivamente argentino?


 
Sorry to say no. Argentinians 'learned' it from Brazilians! If the meeting is at
9:00, be sure it'll begin at 9:30 or 10:00 , and I mean a business one.
If it's a social gathering scheduled to 10:00 , e.g., nobody will show
before 11:30 or 12!
I hate being late, I hate to wait for retardatários! So, I'm always
mad in meetings.


----------



## QUIJOTE

Lo siento llegue tarde... , personalmente no me gusta llegar tarde a ningun sitio, prefiero esperar afuera y llegar a la hora acordada, pero creo que es mas una cosa de cada quien, tengo amigos que son los mas tardios (asi se dice?) que existen, dices una hora y se presentan cinco!!! mas tarde, Con lo de Alemanes es cierto, al menos los que yo conosco, dices 09:31 y 17 seg., y se presentan tal y como, asi que my recomendacion, se honesto y di la hora exacta si no quieres que te encuentren con shampoo en el pelo y el cepillo de dientes en la boca


----------



## belén

Aquí en España, en el plano social sí que existe esa impuntualidad arraigada y tal como comentáis respecto a vuestros países, también aquí si quiero que mi fiesta empiece a las 10, le diré a la gente que venga a las 9. 
Obviamente eso no pasa en reuniones de trabajo, comidas de empresa etc. (aunque, claro está, en todos lados cuecen habas y siempre hay gente que nació con media hora de retraso y lo arrastra toda su vida)

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Esmeralda

luis masci said:
			
		

> En Argentina la impuntualidad es un tema asumido. Al punto que es muy normal que se fije un horario para un evento cualquiera, haciendo de antemano el cálculo que en realidad empezará una o dos horas después de lo que estaba previsto. Por ejemplo supongamos una fiesta o reunión. Se suele decir: anunciemos que será a las 9 PM para estar empezando a las 10:30 u 11 PM.
> He escuchado de la puntualidad alemana, pero no se si es realmente así o es un mito. ¿Cómo es este asunto de la puntualidad en otros lugares del mundo? ¿Tendré que pensar que es un fenómeno exclusivamente argentino?
> 
> P.D. debería traducirla al inglés, pero me embarullaría con las palabras 'puntualidad/impuntualidad'


Aportación española  
Si nos referimos a una reunión social en un domicilio (cóctel, cena), lo correcto es llegar alrededor de 10 minutos tarde (lo que se llama"los 10 minutos de cortesía"), para no encontrar a los propietarios (como dice Quijote) sin terminar de vestir (en pantuflas-o zapatillas, como se llaman aquí), o colocando los últimos adornos en la mesa. También es normal que el anfitrión dé una hora aproximada de llegada : te espero a comer alrededor de las 2 o 2 y cuarto de la tarde (por ejemplo). En este caso, lo correcto sería dividir  por la mitad los 15 minutos de diferencia que hay, y llegar a las 2,08, o a las 2,10. Si te esperan entre las 2 y las 2,30, deberías llegar a las 2,15...
Si la reunión social es en un local público, lo correcto es que el anfitrión esté allí ANTES de la hora fijada (para recibirte - lo contrario es una absoluta falta de cortesia). Y, en ese caso:
Almuerzo/cena/cóctel: puedes llegar puntual, aunque tampoco pasa nada por llegar 10 minutos tarde (suele tomarse aperitivo antes de iniciar la comida-comida); incluso algo más tarde si es un cóctel... 
Conferencia/presentación de un libro o similar: lo correcto es estar a la hora, o incluso unos minutos antes.
Negocios: reuniones, conferencias, seminarios: cada vez más se impone la puntualidad, al menos aquí, o al menos en la Administración, que es quien me paga para organizar "saraos" profesionales...
Por lo que observo a mi alrededor, cada vez hay una mayor tendencia a la puntualidad. Llegar tarde, sobre todo en temas de trabajo, se considera cada vez más descortés, e incluso hace sospechar falta de seriedad profesional...
Saludos desde Madrid (España)


----------



## luis masci

Vanda, lo que cuentas de Brasil no me sorprende. Primero porque algo ya había escuchado al respecto y segundo porque parece ser que las características entre brasileros y argentinos son muy similares (sobretodo las negativas).
Como a ti y a Quijote a mi también me gusta la puntualidad (evita pérdidas de tiempo y rabietas) pero es un problema ser puntual en un lugar donde la gran mayoría no lo es. 
Por lo que cuentan las chicas de España parece ser que para cuestiones de trabajo la cosa es más seria allí. 
mmm...depende de que trabajo estemos hablando, también si es una empresa privada o pública pero aquí en Argentina creería que esta impuntualidad es perfectamente aplicable en asuntos de trabajo también. ​


----------



## Fernando

Esmeralda ha dado una opinión muy positiva. Los 10-15 minutos de retraso (sobre todo si eres jefe) no dan (desgraciadamente) derecho a maldecir gravemente a la madre del tardón.

PS: Esmeralda has given a very positive vision of Spain, A 10-15 minutes delay does not entitle (unluckily) to insult the person who is being late.


----------



## Esmeralda

Fernando said:
			
		

> Esmeralda ha dado una opinión muy positiva. Los 10-15 minutos de retraso (sobre todo si eres jefe) no dan (desgraciadamente) derecho a maldecir gravemente a la madre del tardón.


¡Esa es la cuestión! Aunque al jefe (o a su señora madre) no se le puede maldecir aunque se retrase más (o al menos, no en voz alta)


----------



## Monnik

Ah, pues se dice que en México viven (vivimos??)    los reyes de la impuntualidad... 

Cuando alguien se va a casar, por ejemplo, o si se realiza algún tipo de evento (sobre todo en ceremonias religiosas) que requiera de invitación impresa, la gente da por hecho que la hora que aparece en la invitación no es la real, sino que el evento empezará media hora más tarde. Incluso hay gente que te llama para preguntarte cuál es la hora real de inicio del evento. Es curioso.

En cuestión de reuniones sociales... Nadie, nadie llega a la hora señalada...  Y parece que, cuánto más tarde sea todo, mejor.

Pero, eso sí, lo pasamos muy bien!


----------



## gian_eagle

Monnik said:
			
		

> Ah, pues se dice que en México viven (vivimos??)  los reyes de la impuntualidad...
> 
> Cuando alguien se va a casar, por ejemplo, o si se realiza algún tipo de evento (sobre todo en ceremonias religiosas) que requiera de invitación impresa, la gente da por hecho que la hora que aparece en la invitación no es la real, sino que el evento empezará media hora más tarde. Incluso hay gente que te llama para preguntarte cuál es la hora real de inicio del evento. Es curioso.
> 
> En cuestión de reuniones sociales... Nadie, nadie llega a la hora señalada... Y parece que, cuánto más tarde sea todo, mejor.
> 
> Pero, eso sí, lo pasamos muy bien!


 
por ahi vamos en Perú, por desgracia, en impuntualidad (tiene que ver con la pereza... )

hasta tenemos terminología:

llegar a la hora peruana - llegar 1 hora tarde
llegar a la hora Cabana - llegas a la hora que te da la gana (en alusión al pueblo de Cabana, Ancash, donde nació el cuestionable presidente actual de nuestro pais, Toledo).


----------



## the rock

MOD EDIT:  A portion of this post was off-topic. 

aqui en colombia la gente del inrterior del pais es muy puntual y muy cumplida pero la gente de lña costa tiende a hacer menos rigida enes te aspecto.


----------



## Papalote

Hola, todos

Este es uno de mis temas favoritos! Nacida en Mèxico, educada en Francia, Mèxico, Inglaterra, y los USA y ahora viviendo en Canadá, se imaginarán que soy un poco esquisofrénica cuando toco este tema.

En México, llegaba yo unos 20 minutos después de la hora de la invitación y nadie se quejaba. Ahora, después de 25 años en Canadá, cuando regreso a México y me invitan a cenar o a una fiesta tengo que preguntar si la invitación es para las 9 de la noche o las 9 p.m. (puntualidad mexicana, y yo no fuí la que inventé esto, me lo dijeron los mismos chilangos!) Entre mis amigos canadienses, creo que me verian de mejor ojo si cometiera yo un crimen a eso de llegar tarde. Pero aún aquí en Canadá hay grados de impuntualidad. Pero que mejor ejemplo que el contarles la fiesta de cumpleaños de mi padre. Sus 80 años.

Invité a los amigos alemanes, belgas, franceses y québécois de mis padres. Invité a la familia anglo-candiense de mi marido y a mis amigos argentinos, mexicanos, italianos, quebequenses, holandeses y nicaragüenses.

¿Les dejo adivinar en que orden llegaron? La invitación fue para las 4 de la tarde.

A las 15:57:41 llegaron los alemanes seguiditos de los belgas .  A las 16:00 los anglo-canadienses. A las 16:02 los holandeses. A las 16:59:01 los italianos (pero habian llamado esa mañana para avisar que iban a llegar con retraso)  A las 18:00 los quebequenses, pero ambos están casados con latinas, así es que ahí uno no puede juzgar quien tuvo la culpa  . A las 20:14:47 los parientes anglo-canadiense se fueron justo cuando llegaban los primeros mexicanos . A las 20:30 los nicaragüenses. A las 21:21 los argentinos. Pero los que se ganaron el premio fueron mis primos, cuya excusa fue que como la invitación era a casa de mexicanos, pues ... nada iba a comenzar antes de las 11 de la noche, o sea que...

Los dejo, mi día termina y si no me apuro pierdo el tren de las 5:22 y no hay otro hasta las 5:47   .

Ahora ya saben porque me volvi puntual!

Saludos,

Papalote


----------



## GenJen54

In the US, we have a formalized "excuse" for those who find themselves punctually-challenged, at least for certain types of social functions.  These people are considered "fashionably late."

In fact, for many, the philosophy is that it is permissable to show up for certain social functions about 15-20 minutes after the stated start time. 
This is especially true for those occasions where there is a "cocktail" hour, or the party is considered an "open house," or "come and go" type of event.

Types of functions where it is inappropriate to arrive late:

any work meeting or event;
weddings, funerals and other "formal" occasions;
sit-down dinners or private dinner parties;
theatrical performances or movies (although this does not deter people).

I have a friend who hosted a dinner party once.  The arrival time on her invitation said 7:30, which was the time she intended to have dinner prepared and ready to eat.  Those of us who arrived on time were able to enjoy a delightful meal in good company.  The one couple who chose to arrive "fashionably late," however, missed the meal entirely and waited on the rest of us before being invited to the table for dessert. 

It was, to some opinions, not the best way to handle the situation, but for the hostess, who had worked hard to make certain a hot meal was served to her guests on time, it did the trick.  The "fashionably late" couple was never late again.


----------



## Hakro

This seems to be a problem of the Iberians, both Spanish and Protuguese. I don't know about Central and South America, but it seems to be a similar problem, if I understood right the messages in Spanish.


 I give you an Example: A friend of mine, a banker, went to Portugal to meet a colleague, for an important negotiation, in agreed time and place. The Portuguese fellow came to the agreed meeting place two hours later than agreed. When my friend asked him about the reason to be late he answered: ”Late? I came today!”


 This is something absolutely unacceptable in the countries of northern Europe. I can swear this for Scandinavia (including Finland), Great Britain and Germany, probably for Netherlands and Belgium, possibly also for France. 
What about other European countries? Please tell us!


----------



## Hakro

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> I have a friend who hosted a dinner party once. The arrival time on her invitation said 7:30, which was the time she intended to have dinner prepared and ready to eat. Those of us who arrived on time were able to enjoy a delightful meal in good company. The one couple who chose to arrive "fashionably late," however, missed the meal entirely and waited on the rest of us before being invited to the table for dessert.
> 
> It was, to some opinions, not the best way to handle the situation, but for the hostess, who had worked hard to make certain a hot meal was served to her guests on time, it did the trick. The "fashionably late" couple was never late again.


 In my opinion, it was the best way. The only mistake was to serve them the dessert (unless they have a real reason to be late apparently not). 

 Preciseness  is the politeness of the royal. 
 (I'm sure you have this expression in English but I'm afraid I chose wrong words. Please correct.)


----------



## cuchuflete

During my grad school days...long before PCs were invented...I was invited, for purely social reasons, to become a member of the school's Latin American Student Association...a wonderful social club with pretensions to be a 'tertulia' and nothing more.
Members from many countries took every mention of a schedule to ask, with blatant sarcasm, ¿Hora mexicana?
After a while, the Mexican students, who formed the large majority of the club, used to announce, "Hora mexicana" after each and every mention of a day and time.

As the only gringounidense in the group, I was teased constantly about the importance of not showing up horribly early---meaning at the appointed time of the event.


----------



## Edwin

luis masci said:
			
		

> P.D. debería traducirla al inglés, pero me embarullaría con las palabras 'puntualidad/impuntualidad'



La palabra ''punctuality'' es común en inglés. Pero estaba tratando de pensar en como se puede traducir "impuntualidad'' al inglés.  Por fin encontré ''impunctuality" en un diccionario. Pero no es una palabra cotidiana.  Según Google ''impuntualidad'' es mucho más común que ''impunctuality".  Quizás eso dice algo sobre el tiempo en paises de habla española.


----------



## chula

Pues les cuento que yo he tenido muchos problemas con eso. Nací en Guatemala y la impuntualidad es una cosa diaria. Igual que en el resto de los países latinoamericanos. Llevo 7 anios de vivir en Austria y aquí las 8 son las 8. Y la mayoría de la gente, como buena austríaca, ya esta a las 8 menos 5 o menos diez esperando. Es un estress!! La gente aquí, como la alemana, ya tiene planeado su mes y muchas veces hay que pedirle a los amigos una cita en su calendario para poder ir a comer. Los horarios son muy fijos, empezando con el transporte público. En todas las paradas, sea de autobús, tranvía o metro, hay una tabla que espicifica a qué horas pasarán y son puntualísimos. 
Claro cuando voy a Guatemala siempre tengo que cambiar mi reloj, porque soy siempre la primera y única en llegar a tiempo, pero eso sólamente porque he vivido en Austria. 
Me gusta esta puntualidad para el trabajo, pero no para la vida social. Llevar una vida tan rígida tan poco es muy bueno. Les juro que llevo como un mes tratando de salir con una amiga austríaca, simplemente a comer, y no me ha dado lugar en su agenda. Bueno lo entiendo por el ritmo de vida de aquí, pero siento que hay que encontrar la mitad en todo.


----------



## Quebar

la inpuntualidad es algo por lo cual muchas veces he sufrido, no me gusta ser inpuntual, y tampoco me gusta que lo sean conmigo, sin embargo es necesario adaptarse a la cultura en la que te envuelves, en paises como estados unidos la gente por lo general culturalemente es puntual, debido a que el concepto de respeto por el tiempo es mucho mas estricto, en los paises latinoamericanos el respeto por el tiempo es dependiendo del valor de lo que se vaya a hacer ejemplo si voy a la empresa llego 15 minutos tarde, si voy a donde mi novia llego 20 minutos antes, si voy a la iglesia no llego ni antes ni despues de la hora, la personas por lo general manejan su tiempo por el nivel de prioridades que tengan o por la forma en que fueron enseñadas a manejar el tiempo. de algo estoy seguro que la puntualidad hace que el recurso del tiempo en nuestros paises se ha mejor aprovechado.


----------



## Eugens

Edwin said:
			
		

> La palabra ''punctuality'' es común en inglés. Pero estaba tratando de pensar en como se puede traducir "impuntualidad'' al inglés. Por fin encontré ''impunctuality" en un diccionario. Pero no es una palabra cotidiana. Según Google ''impuntualidad'' es mucho más común que ''impunctuality". Quizás eso dice algo sobre el tiempo en paises de habla española.


I have always thought the word in English was "unpunctuality" because in the WR's dictionary "unpunctual" appears (!). However, I had never found the noun "unpunctuality" anywhere except in my bilingual dictionary, whereas impunctuality appears on answers.com.

On searching for it in Google, impuntualidad has 31,000 hits and impunctuality only 359, but unpunctuality has 19,600 hits.


----------



## mjscott

The rule is this:

If you are chronically tardy, you will marry someone who is meticulously punctual.
If you are meticulously punctual, you will marry someone who is chronically tardy.


----------



## Edwin

Eugens said:
			
		

> I always thought the word in English was "unpunctuality" because in the WR's dictionary "unpunctual" appears (!). However, I had never found the noun "unpunctuality" anywhere except in my bilingual dictionary, whereas impunctuality appears in answers.com.
> 
> On searching for it in Google, impuntualidad has 31,000 hits and impunctuality only 359, but unpunctuality has 19,600 hits.



Interesante. 
Veo que "unpunctuality" aparece en por lo menos dos diccionarios ingleses:      http://www.onelook.com/?w=unpunctuality&ls=a

En el caso de Merriam-Webster Online, la palabra está debajo de la entrada "un" (junto con muchas otras palabras que empiezan con "un").  

En mi experiencia no se usa mucho ni ''unpunctuality'', ni ''impunctuality''. Creo que no las usaría yo.


----------



## gian_eagle

entonces si no se dice "impunctuality" (y menos "unpunctuality") cual palabra se usarìa???


----------



## mjscott

Tardiness. Late.
"He is always tardy." 
"He is always late." 
"His tardiness had stopped him from advancing in his position." 
(You would not say _lateness._)


----------



## Edwin

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> entonces si no se dice "impunctuality" (y menos "unpunctuality") cual palabra se usarìa???



Usualmente diríamos con más de una palabra. 

Por ejemplo, en vez de ''I will not tolerate impunctuality'' sería más probable decir algo como:  "I will not tolerate you (or people or whatever) being late (for class or whatever)". No es que *nunca* se dice "impunctuality" y "unpunctuality", sino que es poco común.

Creo que este es un ejemplo más donde usamos unas palabras en inglés para decir algo que se puede decir con una sola palabra en castellano.


----------



## yercygo

Somewhere i heard:
"Nadie llega tarde, si no temprano de acuerdo a su cultura"


----------



## Quebar

no podemos justificar la impuntualidad, eso es algo que a nosotros los suramericanos nos ha marcado como flojos, eso es algo que debe cambiar.
hay algo curioso que esta pasando en algunos paises, los habitantes de ciudades costeras estan acostumbrados mas a ser impuntuales, que los habitantes de ciudades del interior, no obtuve esta informacion de una website, esto es lo que se habla con respecto a este tema en mi pais.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Quebar said:
			
		

> no podemos justificar la impuntualidad, eso es algo que a nosotros los suramericanos nos ha marcado como flojos, eso es algo que debe cambiar.
> hay algo curioso que esta pasando en algunos paises, los habitantes de ciudades costeras estan acostumbrados mas a ser impuntuales, que los habitantes de ciudades del interior, no obtuve esta informacion de una website, esto es lo que se habla con respecto a este tema en mi pais.



Good point.  Incidentally, there's a real difference in urban time and country time here.  When we were getting a new roof, the roofers laid down their tools for a week (leaving us with nothing but a tarp) to go moose hunting.  Many people still operate on a cash economy, and payment isn't necessarily expected on completion of service - ie, I still owe the neighbour who plows our driveway for a couple of jobs, another neighbour owes me some chickens, etc.  There is never a set hour for a party to begin, because people have evening chores which take varying amounts of time.  (During the lambing / calving season and the haying season, we just don't entertain.)  I find it really soothing.  Newcomers from the Big Smoke (aka Toronto) do not.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

To me, impunctuality seems to be the correct form. It's possible that "unpunctuality" is what people say incorrectly since there are so many negating prefixes in english, it is the standard to use "un" when someone does not know what the negative form would be. This usually results in laughter at the person's intelligence(all in fun) and then correction..


----------



## ampurdan

My Collins-Grijalbo Dictionary says "unpunctuallity". 

By the way, I guess I will incurre the wrath of more than one of you but I confess my guilt as a chronicle tardy, unpunctual person. Fortunately, I live in a country where this is not the worst crime on Earth and I am normally "fashionable late" (say fifteen minutes) not "terribly late", and that I always give a notice. Of course, being late has not prevent me from waiting for other people to come and I agree that it's not pleasant when you wait alone.


----------



## SpiceMan

Si quieren una anécdota argentina:
Una vez arreglamos con mi padre en encontrarnos a tomar un café a determinada hora. Antes de salir, encontré un artículo interesante mientras ojeaba el diario, me quede leyendo todo el diario y no me di cuenta de la hora... llegando 40 minutos tarde al bar, con una lista de 100 páginas de excusas reales e inventadas para decir. Al llegar no había nadie y pensé que mi padre se había ido, pero ya que estaba me pedí un café. A los 15 minutos llegó mi padre diciendo que se le había hecho tarde .

Aunque claro, de tal palo tal astilla.


----------



## tvdxer

Aqui en los Estados Unidos, la puntualidad es una cosa importante, pero unas personas son mejores en observarlo que otras personas, y asimismo varia la tolerancia de impuntualidad.  Si una reunion se fija para comenzar a las ocho en la manana, en mucho casos comenzara a esta hora, pero en otras personas que tolerarlo mas la impuntualidad lo comence cuando todos son llegados.  

Probablemente se exige mas la puntualidad cuando se fija una fecha cuando, por ejemplo, una tienda o empresa entrega algo a la casa de un costumbre.  Como un personaje que trabaja en una empresa familiar, cuento de costumbres que se enojaron mucho porque tuvo que refijado (es una palabra?) su entrega o instalacion por una falta del producto en el proveedor, etc.  Y entonces hay "the rush" que hoy domina la vida de muchos Estadosunidenses - mucho trabajo, quizas para pagar tarjetas de credito, muchas actividades de la escuela para los ninos, que necesitan que sus padres manejarlos por automovil a sus destinacions, por la disenha de los suburbios, etc., etc.


----------



## Viriato

Debo admitir que soy bastante exigente cuando hablamos de puntualidad. No me gusta en general que la gente sea impuntual, lo veo como una falta de cortesía hacia los demás e incluso una falta de respeto. Está claro que siempre se debe dejar un margen ya que hay veces que las cosas no dependen tan sólo de uno, sino del entorno donde vive. Ahora bien, un caso es la impuntualidad ocasional y otro es la impuntualidad por costumbre y hay personas que son así. Seguro que todos conoceréis a más de uno/a.


----------



## Dandee

Creo que en Chile y Argentina hay de todo, entre muy puntuales y extremadamente impuntuales. Yo soy de los extremadamente puntuales, llego siempre antes, si una reunión es a las 8:00 yo me fijo como horario 7:55 para asegurarme una llegada sin retraso, todo por simple respeto hacia los demás. Pero por estos lados del mundo lamentablemente algo así como el 50% de un grupo de participantes a una cita siempre llega tarde y lo peor es que se tiene por costumbre esperar un buen tiempo después del horario fijado para comenzar porque se tiene la sensación de ser insensibles si se inicia sin la presencia de los atrasados y con eso solo se logra afianzar más aún el mal hábito.


----------



## luis masci

Si me permiten quisiera poner en discusión lo que yo llamaría una variante de la impuntualidad que se ha venido discutiendo aquí y creo que nadie la citó aún. 
Me  refiero a la impuntualidad de las promesas hechas más que nada en el tema laboral o de servicios. Para ser más claro, les doy un ejemplo concreto: compré una cámara digital que dejó de funcionar estando bajo garantía, la llevé a donde la había comprado el 12 de diciembre pasado. Me dijeron que dentro de los próximos 10 o 15 días a más tardar estaría reparada.... Enero está terminando y todavía no me la devolvieron; es decir que los 10 o 15 días se transformaron ya en cerca de 50 y sigo esperando. 
Es muuuy pero muy común aquí en Argentina que se demoren bastante más de lo estipulado en el momento de hacer la transacción, en la entrega de un vehículo que uno compró por ejemplo, o en exceder el plazo que te prometieron para repararte el auto, la casa, un reloj o lo que fuera. 
Me gustaría que contaran como funciona este tema en otros países. Pienso que lo lógico sería que en países donde se respetan los horarios para las citas también se respete lo pactado o prometido, pero... bueno ustedes tienen la palabra.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Gracias, Luis, ahora entiendo mejor mi amigo en Bs. As.  Sus cartas toditas dicen "Te lo cuento todo en mi proxima carta" o, si estamos hablando por telefono "Te escribo pronto" ....y "pronto" podria ser un mes, 12 meses, o mas.  Yo pensaba que fuera algo boliviano, pero ahora culpo a los argentinos...


----------



## blancalaw

Hi,
In my little world it is pretty offensive to arrive late, depending on where you are going.  
If it is work or school, you have to arrive 10 or 5 minutes early.  
For church, at least 10 minutes early or you won't have a seat.
For college (university) it is ok to arrive anytime within 15 minutes when the class begins.
For an interview, 15 minutes early
For dinner at someone's house?  Up to 10 minutes late.

That is how it is in my circle.


----------



## Lucyernaga

En Panamá decimos "hora panameña" cuando la invitación es impresisa. Por ejemplo, una fiesta o reunión familiar sería a las 7:00 hora panameña y así la gente empieza a llegar a las 7:30 y hasta dos horas más tarde.

a mi hermano hay que invitarlo una hora antes que todo el mundo, porque si no llega para la despedida. y todavía se pregunta ¿por qué se van todos tan temprano? 

mi esposo estudió en Inglaterra y se trajo la puntualidad en el cerebro, así que cuando nos invitan siempre llegamos "muy temprano" y nos aburrimos de esperar a que comience la actividad.  

sin embargo en cuestiones de negocios o de trabajo es muy mal visto llegar tarde ni por cinco minutos. el juicio es severo y se pierde mucho. esa es mi experiencia.


----------



## CheRie

Tengo una amiga norteamericana que después de relacionarse con personas de España, de centro y sur américa dice haber descubierto la razón de nuestra impuntualidad: "para los hispanoamericanos lo importante no es la hora de llegada sino asistir al evento" y asi lo asume.


----------



## Hutschi

Moderator Note:  This post has been merged with the existing thread on punctuality.


Hi, there are a lot cultural difference in feeling the time.
When you say, we meet at 8 pm. (for exaple) when do you expect the other person to come? Earlier, exactly at the time, later - and how much?
Which other forms do exist?

Hallo, es gibt viele kulturelle Verschiedenheiten bei der Zeit.
When man eine Zeit vereinbart, was ist damit gemeint: Beispiel: Wir treffen uns um 20 Uhr?
Welche anderen Formen für solche Vereinbarungen bestehen?
Wann erwartet man den anderen wirklich?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Coincido con la opinión de los españoles de que en España nos hacemos cada vez más "europeos" en el asunto de la puntualidad.
En temas de trabajo,al menos en mi empresa,la puntualidad es la norma.
Creo que esto va unido al desarrollo económico.
La productividad de un país se resiente si no hay formalidad en el trabajo.
Es impensable que si hay una reunión a las 11 haya alguien que llegue media hora más tarde.

En las relaciones sociales se tolera más la impuntualidad.
Si te invitan a una fiesta en una casa puedes llegar media hora más tarde,pero tampoco mucho más tarde.
La impuntualidad social la entiendo como un modo de darse importancia y si yo invito a alguien a cenar a las 10 y llega a las 11,me sentaría fatal,salvo una excusa creíble.
Aquí es normal decir "quedamos sobre las 10" con lo cual das un margen.

También es distinto,y sólo en las relaciones sociales,si eres hombre o mujer.
Si un hombre queda con una chica en un bar,es mejor que él llegue antes,por aquello tradicional de que está mejor visto un hombre solo en una barra tomando algo que una mujer,con lo cual es aceptable que la chica llegue un poco más tarde.
También es distinto si es un grupo de personas.
Si han quedado seis personas,tampoco pasa nada si una de ellas se retrasa un poco.

En cuanto a la formalidad y puntualidad en las relaciones empresa-cliente,la tendencia también es a la formalidad.
Cada día hay más competencia y las empresas se esfuerzan por cumplir los plazos previstos.
Yo recuerdo hace años que de una tienda te decían que se pasarían la semana siguiente o la otra...
Ahora yo he amueblado la casa y me han traído los muebles en las fechas previstas,me han llamado,me han preguntado ¿ a qué hora le viene bien?
Y el día y a la hora previstos me han llevado los muebles.
Siempre hay excepciones y en algunos temas más,concretamente en la entrega de viviendas compradas.
Sigue siendo normal que aunque esté prevista una fecha de entrega,surja un inconveniente que hace que se retrase la entrega.


----------

